# "New" Lenses



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 4, 2007)

I have slowly been working on clearing our house so we can put it on the market.  Sometimes there are amazing discoveries unearthed when you are moving furniture and trying to throw out trash of 100 yrs.  I found 2 lenses still in their original boxes under a little rolling cabinet.  

1st lens:  Sigma 35mm-135mm, f3.5 - f4.5
2nd lens:  Sigma 75mm-300mm, f4.5 - f5.6

Both are for Nikons, of which I am the only Nikon owner left in our family, so I immediatly claimed them as spoils of house-cleaning.

Sorry for dropping this in here.  I know these lenses can't be used for taking pen photos, but I had to tell somebody!

Now I just need to see about a Nikon DSLR for these and my other lenses to go on.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 4, 2007)

Will they work on a digital SLR? If, yes, that's good.
The 35-135 might actually be ideal for pens. Those wide to mid-range zoomers often have macro settings. Look at it a little closer. Nice find. Sadly, my Nikon film cameras and lenses haven't been out of the cabinet in two years.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Will they work on a digital SLR? If, yes, that's good.
> The 35-135 might actually be ideal for pens. Those wide to mid-range zoomers often have macro settings. Look at it a little closer. Nice find. Sadly, my Nikon film cameras and lenses haven't been out of the cabinet in two years.



I believe GerryR commmented that the Nikon D40 he just bought can use the manual lenses but only in manual of course.

In recent times, my manual cameras have only seen the light of day for me to take all the batteries out of them and then about 6 monthes ago I went and double-checked to make sure I had taken all the batteries out.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 4, 2007)

Since they have a Nikon mount, they will fit a Nikon DSLR, but of course they will only work in completely manual mode, which is what you should use for taking pen photos anyway.


----------

